# SA metro...Bag-outs all round



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Main intention today was Snapper and maybe whiting if they show.
Dawn start once again, with a shower or two to push into on our way out to our spot 20 minutes away.
Solatree, OldDood and I had a slow beginning to what became a productive morning.
The Snapper were a little shy at first, even with the advantage of cloudy water from the recent rain, but when they came on they were bigger and took longer to bring in.... but that's the fun isn't it.
Then in the lulls Andy decided to chase what was steadfastly knocking off our bait when the snapper were not playing ball.
It didn't take Mark and I long to jump on the Whiting band wagon and follow his lead.
In the washup, Andy scored the biggest Snapper and 2 smaller ones starting at 69cm along with a very full bag of whiting.
And Mark managed a good snap along with a bag of whiting as well.
I was lucky to bag with 2 at 65cm and 63cm, along with 6 good whiting.

The maestro of the day at work.
"It may have taken 2 hours, but this is the sensation we like."








"come along now"
..Mean while in the background, Mark is measuring his latest KG whiting using his paddle as a ruler.








Andy's net ... well used for Snapper this year.









My two.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wet with rain and waves heading out - did a Squidley and copped one front on. The whiting kept us busy - and every now and then a good run on the snapper rod. Great morning for winter weather and a slow tide. Just finished sharing a fresh snapper dinner with family. A couple of pics to add to Drew's report.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done Gentlemen looks like catches keep getting better and better. Saw you out there bobbing around this morning and things didn't look all that flash with the drizzle and all, but I guess you wouldn't have noticed the weather with action like that. Look forward to your next report.  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

My Mrs was suitably impressed with the KGW's Andy. No mention of any special rewards though. ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant work yet again guys 

You certainly are getting plenty of omega 3 in your diet lately.



OldDood said:


> No mention of any special rewards though. ;-)


 ;-) :lol:

I suspect you may do another post very shortly  .

Steve


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done fellas. Just hope you Adelaide boys don't have as much success againsts the red and the whites in September.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

A great bag of quality fish !!
Well done.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow I'm so jealous maybe next weekend I'll have a go. Was it the usual place


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

well done guys ---what a great day for you all


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

To think I was working that morning...
Brilliant haul guys. Solatree, maybe kissing a wave is good luck? By the way, did you get the KGW on a paternoster or were you using your mini snapper rig with a little weight?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> did you get the KGW on a paternoster or were you using your mini snapper rig with a little weight?


 I used both Chris - and got them on both. Used a paternoster rigged with size 2 circle hooks before I lost it in the bottom - then moved to my single 1/0 circle with running ball sinker. Probably got 2/3 on the paternoster before I snagged it.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic morning's fishing. Well done. Spent the weekend preparing a garden but wishing I was there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nicely done guys. I haven't been out for a while and am keen to get stuck in to a few snaps and whiting.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow you guys have got this game sussed. I am still kicking myself for missing that Sunday session a while ago. When are you blokes coming down this way to give me a few lessons?


----------

